
Using Modernizr to detect HTML5 features and provide fallbacks - joeyespo
http://html5doctor.com/using-modernizr-to-detect-html5-features-and-provide-fallbacks/
======
prolepunk
Dive into html5 also talks a bit about modernizr. That's how I found out about
this library.

<http://diveintohtml5.info/detect.html>

